# خلاص المؤمنين بابن الانسان - تحليل نصى



## ابن الكلمة (17 سبتمبر 2011)

[FONT=&quot][ فَالْتَفَتَ[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]وَانْتَهَرَهُمَا[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]وَقَالَ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]:[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]" لَسْتُمَا[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]تَعْلَمَانِ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]مِنْ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]أَيِّ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]رُوحٍ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]أَنْتُمَا[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]![/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]لأَنَّ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ابْنَ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الإِنْسَانِ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]لَمْ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]يَأْتِ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]لِيُهْلِكَ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]أَنْفُسَ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]النَّاسِ،[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]بَلْ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]لِيُخَلِّصَ ."[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]فَمَضَوْا[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]إِلَى[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]قَرْيَةٍ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]أُخْرَى[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT][FONT=&quot]] (لو 9 : 55-56)[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]كل الجزء الملون بالأحمر لم يدونه لوقا الرسول بل هو إضافة متأخرة من قبل بعض النساخ ، دعونا نحلل الأدلة الخارجية والداخلية ، [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]
*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]الأدلة الخارجية 
*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]
*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1-              [FONT=&quot]القراءة التقليدية[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]K, Theta, Pi, _[FONT=&quot]f__1_, _[FONT=&quot]f[/FONT]__13_, 700, some Byz, some Lect, most lat vg, syr(c,p,h) some cop(north)[FONT=&quot][1][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ونظراً لأن معظم مخطوطات الفولجاتا تحتوى على القراءة التقليدية فسنجد ترجمة [FONT=&quot] DOUAY[/FONT][FONT=&quot] & [/FONT][FONT=&quot]RHEIMS[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot] ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]DRC[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) وترجمة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]The Catholic Public Domain Version[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]CPDV[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]اللتان اعتمدتا على نص الفولجاتا يحتويان على القراءة التقليدية . [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وكما نلاحظ أن أقدم مخطوطة يونانية تحتوى على النص تعود للقرن التاسع . [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]2-              [FONT=&quot]القراءة النقدية [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]p45 p75 S A B C L W X Delta Xi Psi 28 33 565 892 1010 1241 some Byz most Lect one lat syr(s) most cop [FONT=&quot][2]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn2[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ونلاحظ أن أقدم مخطوطة يونانية تحتوى على النص تعود للقرن الثالث . [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]
*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]التعليق*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]يقول بروس تيرى [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][[FONT=&quot] The additional wording is missing from most early manu******s. Although it is possible that it was accidently omitted when copyists' eyes jumped from "and" to "and," there is no good reason why manu****** D should have accidently omitted the material in verse 56. That material seems to have come from Luke 19:10. It is likely that all the material was a marginal gloss that was added to the text by some copyists.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]][/FONT][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] وسكريفنر وضع القراءة النقدية فى نسخته [FONT=&quot][3]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn3 ، وجميع الترجمات النقدية تتبنى القراءة النقدية [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ASV, RSV, NASV, NIV, NEB, TEV,[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]
*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]هل هذا تحريف ؟*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]بالتأكيد لا ، أعيد وأكرر أن [FONT=&quot]معنى التحريف [FONT=&quot][4][/FONT] هو الإنحراف عن الأصل كما نقول على الشاب أنه انحرف أى كان مؤدباً ومهذباً ثم انحرف عن هذا الأصل فصار طالحاً فاسداً ، فالتحريف هو الإنحراف عن الأصل[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ، وهنا نسأل هل تغيرت رسالة المسيح مع حذف تلك الآية ؟ هل صار ابن الانسان لم يأتى ليخلص الهالكين ؟؟؟[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]فى نفس الانجيل (إنجيل لوقا) نقرأ [[FONT=&quot]لأَنَّ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ابْنَ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الإِنْسَانِ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]قَدْ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]جَاءَ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]لِكَيْ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]يَطْلُبَ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]وَيُخَلِّصَ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]مَا[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]قَدْ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]هَلَكَ ] (لو 19 : 10)[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ، وتلك الآية لا خلاف نصى حولها ، وهى تحتوى نفس المعنى للقراءة التقليدية المحذوفة ، تلك المشابهة دفعت العالم فيليب كومفورت للقول بأن القراءة المضافة هى مستمدة من [/FONT][FONT=&quot](لو 19 : 10)[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [FONT=&quot][5][/FONT] ، أما عن جزء [[/FONT][FONT=&quot]لَسْتُمَا[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]تَعْلَمَانِ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]مِنْ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]أَيِّ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]رُوحٍ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]أَنْتُمَا ] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]فإنها تريد أن توضح الفرق بين روح التلاميذ (التى هى روح انتقام) وروح المسيح (التى تدعو للخلاص للكل) ، ويختتم العالم كومفورت كلامه بأنه على الرغم من أن ذلك الجزء لم يكتبه لوقا إلا أنه يوافق لاهوت لوقا [FONT=&quot][6][/FONT] . [/FONT][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]
*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]خاتمة**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]نعم لوقا الرسول لم يدون تلك الأية فى انجيله ولكن حذفها لا يغير المحتوى الانجيلى ، فالرسالة الانجيلية ثابتة لم تتغير . [/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot][1]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1  Bruce Terry: _Student's Guide to New Testament Textual Variants_, entry for (Luke 9:55-56) [/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot][2]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref2[FONT=&quot] [/FONT] _Ibid,_ entry for (Luke 9:55-56)[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot][3]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref3[FONT=&quot] [/FONT] _The New Testament in the Revised Version of 1881 with Fuller References_, p.165[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot][4]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref4[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]راجع/ صموئيل طلعت: قضية التحريف (تجدونه على المدونة)[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][5]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref5[FONT=&quot] [/FONT] Philip W. Comfort: _New Testament Text and Translation Commentary_, p. 197[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot][6]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref6[FONT=&quot] [/FONT] Ibid[/FONT]​


----------



## ابن الكلمة (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*المقالة على المدونة 
http://drsamtc.blogspot.com/2011/09/blog-post_17.html

*


----------



## apostle.paul (18 سبتمبر 2011)

*انا معاك ان اقدم الشواهد اليونانى تشهد لقراءة الحذف
لكن تحليل الترجمات تميل لاثبات النص اكثر من الحذف
النص موجود فى الترجمات السريانية واقدمها خابوريس 
النص بين العلامتين فى مخطوطة خابوريس





وانا راجعت الترجمة القبطية البحيرية الىل معايا مثبت فيها النص




والفلجاتا مثبت فيها النص
وكل الترجمات بتعبر عن نسخ يونانى اقدم كان موجود فيها النص 


*


----------



## apostle.paul (18 سبتمبر 2011)

*ثانيا النص معروف فى اقوال الاباء من القرن الثانى
من كتاب 
**Fragments of Clemens Alexandrinus By Clemens Alexandrinus*

*صفحة 29

وفى موسوعة اباء ما قبل نيقية التعليق على هذا الاقتباس انه ماخوذ من انجيل لوقا
*






​


----------



## apostle.paul (18 سبتمبر 2011)

*دياتسرون تاتيان الفصل 38
*






​


----------



## apostle.paul (18 سبتمبر 2011)

*فيلند فيلكر كمان بيضيف الاتى
القراءة الطويلة مثبتة فى المخطوطات الاتينية القديمة a.aur.b.c.f.q.r1
بالاضافة انها معروفة فى الترجمات الارمينية والجوثية 
من القرن الثانى ماركيون يعرف القراءة الطويلة
وايضا وردت فى الدياتسرون 
امبرسيوس فى القرن الرابع يعرف القراءة الطويلة
*



*واشار لنفس الاقتباس الىل انا جبته من كتاب كليمندس



*
​


----------



## ابن الكلمة (18 سبتمبر 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]عزيزى (الرسول بولس)[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]أنا قرأت مقال لإنسان مسلم يتحدث عن تلك الآية وأنها دليل على تحريف الكتاب المقدس فأردت أن أوضح أنه حتى القراءة النقدية التى تتبنى الحذف لا تؤيد تحريف الكتاب المقدس أو تغيير رسالته[/FONT][FONT=&quot] .
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ثانياً : أنا من مؤيدى النص النقدى لا النص المستلم أو حتى نص الأغلبية ، فأنا أعرف أن أغلبية المخطوطات اليونانية تحتوى على الآية محل النقاش [FONT=&quot][1][/FONT] ، لكن كما نقول دائماً أن المخطوطات لا تعد وإنما تقيم ، وهذا ما دفع علماء النقد النصى بتبنى قراءة الحذف ، فأقدم مخطوطة يونانية لإنجيل لوقا لا تحتوى على الآية ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]P75[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) [FONT=&quot][2][/FONT] بالإضافة إلى الفاتيكانية لا تحتوى على النص أيضاً ، يقول العالم دانيال والاس [/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot][[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]إثنتين من أقدم المخطوطات لدينا، و هما البردية 75 او[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot](P75) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]و الفاتيكانية او [/FONT][FONT=&quot](B)[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ، بينهمت إتفاق قوى إستثنائى. و هما من ضمن أكثر المخطوطات دقة، من بين المخطوطات الموجودة اليوم. البردية 75 تسبق الفاتيكانية بنحو 125 عام، لكنها ليست المخطوطة التى نُسِخت عنها الفاتيكانية. لكن الفاتيكانية نُسِخت من مخطوطة أقدم نُسِخت عنها ايضاً البردية 75 (أنظر بورتر 1962، ص 363[/FONT][FONT=&quot] – 376 [/FONT][FONT=&quot]و 1967، ص 71 – 80). إتفاق هاتين المخطوطتين حول اى قراءة معينة، يعنى ان هذه القراءة ترجع الى بداية بدايات القرن الثانى[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][3][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [FONT=&quot]والمخطوطتان متفقتان على قراءة الحذف . [/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أما عن كتابات الآباء فكما أوضحت سابقاً أننا بحاجة لإصدارات نقدية لكتابات الآباء [FONT=&quot][4]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn4 فالقديس كلمندس وضع بجواره العالمان ديفيد بالمر [FONT=&quot][5][/FONT] وفيلاند فيلكر [FONT=&quot][6][/FONT] علامة استفهام [/FONT][FONT=&quot](Clement?)[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ، فى الحقيقة أنا لا أعلم السبب ولكننى سأبحث عن السبب ، والبعض قال أن القديس ديديموس استشهد بالنص لكن عندما رجعت إلى كتاب إيرمان الذى جمع فيه اقتباسات القديس ديديموس بشكل نقدى وجدته لم يستشهد بالنص [FONT=&quot][7][/FONT] . [/FONT][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]على العموم أنا لا أحاول أن أثبت عدم أصالة النص أو أصالته ، وإنما أردت أن أوضح أنه حتى ولو النص مضاف فإن رسالة الانجيل مازالت كما هى . [/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot][1][/FONT]  See/ _The English Majority Text Version of the New Testament.(EMTV)_ & Maurice A. Robinson & William G. Pierpont: _The New Testament In The original Greek: Byzantine Textform, _2005, p. 148​ 
[FONT=&quot][2][/FONT] Bruce M. Metzger & Bart D. Ehrman : _The text of the New Testament ; its transmission, corruption, and restoration_, 4th edition , p. 58​ 
[FONT=&quot][3][/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]دانيال ب. والاس: موثوقية نص العهد الجديد ، ترجمة: فادى اليكساندر[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][4][/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]راجع/ الشهادات الآبائية [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][5][/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT] David R. Palmer: _The Gospel Of Luke – the ancient Greek Text, alternating verse by verse with a New Translationfrom the Greek, _p. 50​ 
[FONT=&quot][6][/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT] Wieland Willker: _A Textual commentary on the Greek Gospels, _vol. 3, p. 195​ 
[FONT=&quot][7][/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT] Bart D. Ehrman: _Didymus the Blind and the Text of the Gospels, _p.102​


----------



## apostle.paul (18 سبتمبر 2011)

*



[FONT=&quot]أنا  قرأت مقال لإنسان مسلم يتحدث عن تلك الآية وأنها دليل على تحريف الكتاب  المقدس فأردت أن أوضح أنه حتى القراءة النقدية التى تتبنى الحذف لا تؤيد  تحريف الكتاب المقدس أو تغيير رسالته[FONT=&quot] .

أنقر للتوسيع...

**



[/FONT]

أنقر للتوسيع...

بص ياحبيبى سيبك من مقالات المسلمين دول اقرب صفيحة زبالة وترميها فيها
احنا بنتكلم علميا مش للرد على جهلاء القوم
كلمة تحريف معانها تشويه متعمد للنص وضياع رسالته بما يحول امكانية استعادة النص
ودا بالنسبة للعهد الجديد لا يوجد
لان النص ثابت ولم يشوه ولم يضيع رسالته وانتقل بثبات
كلمة التحريف كلمة عبيطة لا يقولها سوى المفلسين
كل من درس نص العهد الجديد وانتقاله من خلال مصارده المتاحة يؤمن بثبات نصه وعدم تشويه رسالته بتعمد




[FONT=&quot]أنا  من مؤيدى النص النقدى لا النص المستلم أو حتى نص الأغلبية ، فأنا أعرف أن  أغلبية المخطوطات اليونانية تحتوى على الآية محل النقاش [FONT=&quot][1]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1[/FONT][/FONT]

أنقر للتوسيع...

وانا لست مؤيد ولا ذاك ولا تلك 
كل قراءة نصية وليها ظروفها
فليس معنى ان النص موجود فى الاغلبية انه اصلى 
وليس معنى انه غير موجود فى الاقدم يبقى غير اصلى 
كل نص بيحكم عليه بذاته




[FONT=&quot]  لكن كما نقول دائماً أن المخطوطات لا تعد وإنما تقيم ، وهذا ما دفع علماء  النقد النصى بتبنى قراءة الحذف ، فأقدم مخطوطة يونانية لإنجيل لوقا لا  تحتوى على الآية ([FONT=&quot]P75[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) [FONT=&quot][2][/FONT] بالإضافة إلى الفاتيكانية[/FONT][/FONT]

أنقر للتوسيع...

معلوم ان المخطوطات تقيم ولا تعد
ومعلوم ايضا ان النص غير موجود فى اقدم المخطوطات اليونانى
وحط تحت اليونانى الف خط
لكن فى مصدرين اخرين نسينا ندور فيهم
ترجمات واقوال اباء
ومعلوم ايضا ان p75 والفاتيكانية من النص السكندرى 
فشاهدة الحذف سكندرية خالصة
ومعلوم ايضا ان الترجمات القبطية البحيرية تحوى النص




[FONT=&quot]أما عن كتابات الآباء فكما أوضحت سابقاً أننا بحاجة لإصدارات نقدية لكتابات الآباء [FONT=&quot][4]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn4 فالقديس كلمندس وضع بجواره العالمان ديفيد بالمر [FONT=&quot][5][/FONT] وفيلاند فيلكر [FONT=&quot][6][/FONT] علامة استفهام [/FONT][FONT=&quot](Clement?)[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ، فى الحقيقة أنا لا أعلم السبب ولكننى سأبحث عن السبب ،[/FONT][/FONT]

أنقر للتوسيع...

اعلم ذلك ووضعت كلام فيلد فلكر ووضع علامة جنب اكلمندس
لكنه اشار ايضا لاقتباس القديس مكاريوس الوارد فى كتابات اكلمنيدس





​ * 
*



[FONT=&quot]على  العموم أنا لا أحاول أن أثبت عدم أصالة النص أو أصالته ، وإنما أردت أن  أوضح أنه حتى ولو النص مضاف فإن رسالة الانجيل مازالت كما هى . [/FONT]

أنقر للتوسيع...

ولا حد فينا بيدور على الكلام دا سواء القراءة النقدية او التقليدية الموضوع ملوش علاقة برسالة الانجيل المثبت فيها بمئات النصوص ان ابن الانسان قد جاء لكى يخلص ما قد هلك
لكن اعتقد انه لا يوجد سبب لاضافة هذا النص تحديدا
وخصوصا انه معروف فى التقليد السريانى والقبطى وجيروم وضعها فى نسخته المعتمدة على مخطوطات لاتينى ويونانى قديمة فى زمنه
فالنص مدعم من النص البيزنطى والنص الغربى متمثل فى بيزا ورد فيها جملة لستما تعلمنا من اى روح انتما 
وايضا موجودة فى العائلين 1و13 من النص القيصرى و700كما اشار فيليب كومفرت فى تعليقاته النصية 
*[/FONT]


----------



## apostle.paul (18 سبتمبر 2011)

*ملحوظة بسيطة استاذى الفاضل انا لست ضدك بالعكس طرحك اكاديمى ورائع
لكن احنا بنعرض كل شئ لنا وعلينا
هذة ادلة مؤيدى النص النقدى ودا ادلة مؤيدى نص الاغلبية
دا الىل لينا والىل علينا ودا الامانة العلمية ان يتم عرض كل شئ بحيادية
وسواء انت مؤيد لاى قراءة ملهاش علاقة اساسا برسالة الانجيل 
الرسالة الانجيلية ليست رسالة قائمة على بناء عقيدة من نص وحيد

*


----------



## ابن الكلمة (18 سبتمبر 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *ملحوظة بسيطة استاذى الفاضل انا لست ضدك بالعكس طرحك اكاديمى ورائع
> لكن احنا بنعرض كل شئ لنا وعلينا
> هذة ادلة مؤيدى النص النقدى ودا ادلة مؤيدى نص الاغلبية
> دا الىل لينا والىل علينا ودا الامانة العلمية ان يتم عرض كل شئ بحيادية
> ...



*اتفق معك تماماً ، ولا استطيع أن أنكر أن مشاركاتك أثرت الموضوع ، والاختلاف فى العلم لا يفسد الود على رأى طه حسين ، وبالتأكيد من حقك أن تعرض وجهة نظرك كاملة ومن واجبى أن أحترمها حتى وإن أختلفت معك ،  أنا لا يهمنى أى القرائتين هما الأصلية ما دام أن كلا القرائتين لا يؤثران فى إيمانى ، وما دمت أنا واثق أن أحدهما يحوى الأصل الذى دونه الرسول (بالتأكيد أنا لا استهين بالنص الأصلى ، ولكنى أوضح أهمية الايمان بالنسبة للنص) 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (18 سبتمبر 2011)

*وجدت اقتباس امبروسيوس فى كتاب لفيليب شاف
**Ambrose: Selected Works and LettersBy Philip Schaff*




​


----------



## Star Online (18 سبتمبر 2011)

الرب يباركك اخ ابن الكلمة ويباركك اخ  بولس

بالامانة انا مستمتع جدا بهذا الطرح الاكاديمي الرائع

ومتابع  بانتباه لكما وسأظل

تحية من القلب لكما


----------



## ابن الكلمة (18 سبتمبر 2011)

*[FONT=&quot][ it is diffcult to explain how such rich material would have been omitted by the rest of the witnesses, including the earliest and best mss. ] [FONT=&quot][1]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1[/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وهنا يتضح أن أقدم وأفضل المخطوطات اليونانية تحذف النص ، وأريد أن أوضح أن الترجمات والنصوص الآبائية يكون لهما وزن إذا وجدنا أن قرار المخطوطات اليونانية صعب ، ولكن ما دام القرار محسوم بالمخطوطات اليونانية ، فما الداعى لمناقشة ترجمة الفولجاتا واقتباس كلمندس ؟؟؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]يقول كرت آلاند وباربارا آلاند فى القاعدة الخامسة للنقد النصى أن السلطة الأولى للقرار النصى يكمن فى التقليد النصى للمخطوطات اليونانية ، بينما الترجمات والآباء يقدمون أدلة تكميلية لا أولية .  
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot][ the primary authority for a critical textual decision lies with the Greek manu****** tradition, with the versions and fathers serving no more than a supplementary and corroborative function ] [FONT=&quot][2]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn2 [/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]يقول الأب متى المسكين [[FONT=&quot]اتفق هنا جميع العلماء وبلا استثناء أن هذه الآية أُضيفت مبكِّراً جداً بواسطة أحد النُّسَّاخ لأن النص الأقدم لم يحتويها.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] على كل حال هي توافق الموقف والمعنى. والكلام ينتهي في المخطوطات القديمة عند: “وانتهرهما”. ] [FONT=&quot][3][/FONT] وهنا الأب متى المسكين يتبنى القراءة النقدية .[/FONT][/FONT]*
*
* *[FONT=&quot][1]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1[FONT=&quot] [/FONT] NET BIBLE, p. 1958[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot][2]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref2[FONT=&quot] [/FONT] Kurt Aland & Barbara Aland: The Text of The New Testament, p. 280  [/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot][3]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref3[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الأب متى المسكين: شرح إنجيل القديس لوقا ، ص 428[/FONT][/FONT]*


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 سبتمبر 2011)

!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ابن الكلمة (18 سبتمبر 2011)

Star Online قال:


> الرب يباركك اخ ابن الكلمة ويباركك اخ  بولس
> 
> بالامانة انا مستمتع جدا بهذا الطرح الاكاديمي الرائع
> 
> ...



*شكراً يا عزيزى على ذلك الكلام الجميل الذى لا استحقه ....
ربنا يبارك أعمالنا 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (18 سبتمبر 2011)

> !!!!!!!!!!


*ماذا بك*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (8 يوليو 2019)

حوار رائع ومقاله قيمه 
ربنا يباركلك 
أستاذي العزيز


----------

